# Hardwood Lumber in West Michigan.



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

I am in Holland, MI (near Grand Rapids, MI). Any suggestions for places to purchase hardwood?


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

LL Johnson's lumber in Charlotte MI. They have special order pick up only in Grand Rapids. It is a great place to get hardwood and they have a Rockler outlet in Charlotte. They are having a wood expo on Sept. 6&7 where you can get special lumber pack deals.


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

I, too, live in the Grand Rapids area (used to work in Holland) - greetings. Woodcraft, 28th St., Kentwood, has a nice selection of skip-planed lumber at prices that are comparable to LL Johnson. Note that the lumber is provided by the store owners; that is, the prices and selection are not shown on the corporate website.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I am not sure exactly where in MI he is, but there is a fellow LJ'er, Rich Eberly, who sells some very nice lumber at great prices. I actually just picked up a couple of walnut slabs from him that he delivered when he was taking a trip out to MN. I can highly recommend him:

http://eberlywoods.com/


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I too got wood from rich (yikes) when he made a run to Chicago. Great guy, great prices, great lumber.


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## LogJam (Apr 21, 2014)

Check out the Amish mils up by Greenville/ Lakeview


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

You have a great place near you called Hickory and Oak Sawmilling in Decatur, MI. I have bought from him a number of times and it was a real pleasure.


----------



## realityinabox (Aug 25, 2015)

I hate to incur the wrath of the forum gods by bumping an old thread, but I was about to post a similar topic. I'm in Grand Rapids, just getting into hand tool wood working. I stopped by Wood Craft the other day and checked out their selection of lumber, but having no real reference, wasn't sure if the prices were good or bad. I hear that going to saw mills can be cheaper, but I don't know where to begin there. I checked out LL Johnson's website, but Charlotte is a bit of a drive and I'd rather not pay for delivery.


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey, give Steve a call. His prices are way better and he's easy to work with.

http://www.hickoryandoak.com


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

+1 for Hickory and Oak….really great people and hardwood


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

In my area, one way to find local sawmills is to check for lumber on Craigslist. Several of the sawmills post ads there. Around here, sawmills are about 25-50% of the price of Woodcraft.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> I hate to incur the wrath of the forum gods by bumping an old thread, but I was about to post a similar topic. I m in Grand Rapids, just getting into hand tool wood working. I stopped by Wood Craft the other day and checked out their selection of lumber, but having no real reference, wasn t sure if the prices were good or bad. I hear that going to saw mills can be cheaper, but I don t know where to begin there. I checked out LL Johnson s website, but Charlotte is a bit of a drive and I d rather not pay for delivery.
> 
> - realityinabox


It is worth the drive to Johnson's. You can check out their catalog online for prices. They are very willing to help you get the wood you need. On many occasions I have been out in the warehouse with one of the yard workers helping me sort through a large stack of lumber to get just the color and grain pattern I needed for a project.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Checked out Johnson's and they are having a wood show in mid-September. Gonna have to consider going.


----------

